# i know its really soon but.....



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i want to introduce pepper and cream, after the tragic happeninga yesterday i made arrangements with my friemd for a few buddies for critter sadly critter passed too so arrangements had been made my friend showed up with cream who is one of moons babies she was pregnant when i got her and i had given 2 pew dumbo ladys to my friend i got one back and then pepper, pepper is one of my friends best sholder rats and i have always loved her well when my friend showed up after i got cream situated she handed me pepper and told me happy eirly birthday so pepper is now my lady and cream im still missingine and heart broken but the kindness helps and cream looks just like moon did


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i will get pictures later, as for the dog.... she got enrolled in doggy training classes as punishment i know she didnt mean to but it will never happen again


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't think it is ever too soon to open yourself up to more fur love. I hope they help you heal  can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Hope they help you feel better, what a lovely gift from your friend. Kudos on not blaming the dog - poor thing must have come from a terrible situation. There's no way anyone could have predicted she would rip through her own kennel cage and a rat cage. Best of luck training her.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

How sweet of your friend. Hope they help to heal you and your boyfriend and good luck with the dog. Hope she enjoys the lessons!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

there the petsmart lessons so we will be working with her a lot and finding something to focus her high energy and prey drive on, and ill tell you its hard to not blame her but i honestly think she thought they were play toys so training should help, and it was more the gesture that helps pepper is one i have moved sincr day one but she was my friends favorite too so i know it was hard on her but she still has many left to keep her company


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, I'm sure she'll do just fine in the lessons! I kind of had this with one of my old hamsters. My cat got her out the cage and I woke up at 5am to my cat sat next to Luna dead on the stairs. You can't really blame an animal that has a prey instinct. Its super sweet of her to give you Pepper.. I'm sure she'll help you through this difficult time!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i will post pics soon as the site will let me


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Sometimes people heal better having little happy buddy to kiss your tears away.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

the girls


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

ok so apparently more people care  than i thought, my aunt went to the shop where i got critter and i thought she had two brothers but my aunt showed up with a brother and a sister identical to critter she says they were the same litter the workers had taken home and they gave them to my aunt after hearing about critter


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

That is SO SO sweet...


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i cant stop crying im happy and sad at the same time


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Pictures!!! That is amazing.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I loved critter(and her name) so I am excited to see these new kids!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Love those pictures - glad to see the new ratties!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

gotta get pics of the hairlesses when we get home in a few hours


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

I think they're adorable. There's never a time-limit or waiting period on getting new pets. But I think I'd be remiss not to say I don't think it was a safe choice for the rats. Huskies are some of the best escape artists and stubborn-to-train canines out there. They have an insane amount of energy and stamina. I do think you should have got some kind of training under the dog's belt before introducing another prey animal into the home.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

the dog has a muzzle for when she is inside the house at night and she is outside during the day


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Ooo pics of your hairless when you get the wee baba! We're currently looking into getting a hairless so I'm obsessed with pics atm!  I'm incredibly sad it all happened to you but happy that you have your new girls to get you through it. It never ceases to amaze me the kindness humankind can give when you need it most


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i love the hairlesses soon as i get home i will get pics were kinda binding while im at work


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

as promised hairless pictures and im already expecting her to be pregnant the place they came from has had them housed there whole lives togeather i didnt figure a few more hours would hurt they are settleing in now in cages next to tjere soon to be new roommates


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness those ears! It's unfortunate that she might be pregnant considering she's hairless. You might work on lining up a foster mom just in case. I'm so very sorry that you lost your girls  but you have such a kind heart for opening up your home and heart to new babies that needed some love.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

thankfully i have a friend who is skilled in hand raising so i will have her to help if there isnt enough milk


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That's good to hear! I've seen hairless rats handle litters just fine and others just completely fail so it's great that you already have an alternative lined up


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

they are settleing in nicly in introduced them to there new cagemates the boys took like glue but pepper wanted to roughhouse and i thought it was a little soon so we will watch the girls ill let them play some more tomorrow after everyone has calmed down


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i gave them a warm water soak in about 3/4 a inch of warm water then added a drop of dawn to clean them up tje yellow stain didnt come fully off the boy but it did help, then i replaced the water amd rinced them and added clean warm water and olive oil and let them soak in that a few minutes (by soak i put them in the bathtub they can go to the shalow end to get out of the water any time they like) and after drying them off and snuggleing a bit they got a oil rub down and faces washedso now they look a LOT better i belive they were mildly dehydrated and there skin was really lacking care cause they are new rats now, pepper and cream are settleing in well to they were already used to my house and cages from my friend bringing them to play when i had my girls


----------

